# 2014 Summer NC meet - July 4th in Wake forest (just north of Raleigh)



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Each year the family does a 4th of July party, private swimming pool, cookout and fireworks (the good stuff!). I figured we could make it a audio meet as well, provided the weather is cooperative of course. If you dont have plans feel free to come by at anytime that day, bring your friend/spouse/kids/dog, all are welcome as long as they behave and you clean up after them where appropriate  

If you want to swim bring your swimsuit/towel/etc.. The pool is underground 4ft on the shallow end and 8 ft on the deep end. 

Rules for fireworks, you are welcome to bring whatever you want. We will have plenty so dont feel like you need to bring anything. For the more dangerous fireworks (even if you brought it) only we will be allowed to handle/lite. 

*Where:*
Wake Forest, PM for address. 

*When:*
Friday, July 4th - 12:00pm, - 10:30pm

*Food:*
Will have snacks/drinks and will be grilling out for dinner, most likely have my dads famous Chicken curry too  

*Stuff to bring:*
Yourself
friend, spouse, kids, dog 
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on discs
Camera
Lawn chair
Swimsuit and towel, pool toys (if you plan to go swimming)
Fireworks 

We should have plenty of food, but if you do want to bring something please PM me first. As always donations are greatly appreciated  

Attendance:
Drake (The Drake)


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Man done went and made it official. .....damn wonder if I can weasel my way into this........lol. Guess I need to get with the wifey.....and see what she's got planned that weekend. Claydos a maybe.....


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Gonna have to check my calender and see what ups.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

A very strong maybe - I have to check calendar, etc. as well. (the 'etc.' part is my better half).


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

in as a maybe on this


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Also in as a maybe, I am scheduled off that day but I need to check with the wife on what she might want to do as well.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I can only say maybe as well but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

honestly i dont know if i have any plans. not that i know of at the moment. but it would be a 3 hour drive without traffic. so i dont know if ill be inclined for a day trip. but who knows! the wife and i usually make an audio event into a mini-vacation


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

just got back from SC and got some "goodies"


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Folks have been real patient - haven't asked at all what's in the bags. I figured it was one of those 'need to come to find out'. Are you still having it, I'm still thinking of making it ?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

They always double bag the good stuff.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Folks have been real patient - haven't asked at all what's in the bags. I figured it was one of those 'need to come to find out'. Are you still having it, I'm still thinking of making it &#55357;&#56841;


Oh yeah, definitely still on, there will be plenty of other ppl there as well even if none of you car audio guys can make it. But yeah, if you wanna see what we got you gotta come


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

If I have off work that day/can get off, I'll be there.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I have officially moved to NC but july 4 is my bday and I have to work in the AM and then family plans in afternoon

Id love to meet up with others this summer tho


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Where are you at in NC?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> I have officially moved to NC but july 4 is my bday and I have to work in the AM and then family plans in afternoon
> 
> Id love to meet up with others this summer tho


Welcome!
Glad to have you.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

jpf150 said:


> Where are you at in NC?


living in Holly Springs, working in Durham


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Mic10is said:


> living in Holly Springs, working in Durham


Very nice! Good to have you in the area. 

As of now Drake I'll be there. Not sure if I have to work, but even if I do I should be there around dinner time. You've got a PM for the address


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

jpf150 said:


> Very nice! Good to have you in the area.
> 
> As of now Drake I'll be there. Not sure if I have to work, but even if I do I should be there around dinner time. You've got a PM for the address


awesome, be good to have you there


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Pool is open, clean and ready for the party!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The Drake said:


> Pool is open, clean and ready for the party!
> 
> View attachment 54139


That looks very inviting! 

Unfortunately, I don't believe I'll be able to make it. My parents are moving that week, and I'll need to assist  Someone take some pics!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> That looks very inviting!
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't believe I'll be able to make it. My parents are moving that week, and I'll need to assist  Someone take some pics!


Understandable, family comes first


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Wish I could make this one but I'll be at work all day


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Bumping this thread to see if any of you maybes are going to make it, haha. I'm off work that day so I'll be there after lunch sometime.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

hate I cant make this one since its the first meet I have a car that is partially ready! Going to be a hot one. Let me know how its goes!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I went from a maybe to a No. Sorry guys I got plans for that day.

Ya'll have fun. Eat some chicken curry for me.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I tried...but my 4th weekend is packed full of plans. Looks like I gotta miss this one........hope you guys have fun!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Holiday weekends are always tough, dont worry about it guys, fall meet wont be far off


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

pics?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah im headded to richmond today and carly had to work at 5am today so theres no way i was getting out that way...

is there an idea when the fall meet will be? i am really itching to come down and meet up with the NCSQcrew 


plus i never got a shirt :'(


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Notloudenuf said:


> pics?


Definately!

Wish I could have made this one but couldn't get away from work this time


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Who all made it to this one? I was going to drive in Thursday, but it didn't seems smart to drive around with a hurricane lurking. Hope you guys had fun!


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

Not one single picture?


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

No one made it, would just be a bunch of pictures of ppl you dont know and would never meet, lol. It turned out great tho, best 4th of july fireworks presentation I have done to date.


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

Dang, sorry to hear that, dude. I had the same thing happen when I tried to set up a car club meet one time. At least you had fireworks :2thumbsup:


----------

